
Covid 19 Censorship on Medium - ccleve
Aaron Ginn has written a thoughtful, well-researched piece on the spread of Covid 19:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;six-four-six-nine&#x2F;evidence-over-hysteria-covid-19-1b767def5894<p>But as of 12:30 pm US central time &#x2F; 5:30 pm UTC, Medium is returning a &quot;410 This post is under investigation or was found in violation of the Medium Rules.&quot;<p>You can still read an earlier version of the post on Internet Archive, without pictures, unfortunately: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20200321144004&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;six-four-six-nine&#x2F;evidence-over-hysteria-covid-19-1b767def5894<p>Yet another reason to dump Medium as a blogging platform...
======
propogandist
this epidemiologist shared a long tweet thread deconstructing his post and the
medium post has been suspended

[https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241522140559503360](https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241522140559503360)

------
ChrisCinelli
I notice it. Somebody posted on social media and I was reading it last night.
I was reading through the comments (most of them were criticizing the content)
When I refreshed the page, I got the 410 error.

The article had some inaccurate info but also some new sources of data that I
was not aware of.

I think was an interesting reading.

I wonder what Medium Rules it was in violation.

~~~
britt_binler
[https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360045484653](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360045484653)

